# Help identifying old Image dynamics sub.



## ryjay (Jun 14, 2014)

I am just getting back into car audio after a 10 year break. Anyways I have a 12 Image dynamics sub that I want to use in my new build. Problem is I don't remember what it is or any of the spec, and Image dynamics website does not seem to have info on their older products anymore. What I do know is its a 12" SVC 4 ohm and was purchased some time around 2003. It was also a prototype because it used the surround off of an IDmax, but other than that it was just one of their standard drivers. Any input would be great.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

IDQ? idk..


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

maybe its an IDW?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

if it was a prototype it might not have a standard part number.

throw it in 1cuft and see how it sounds.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

indeed a prototype. SOmething an old ID worker must have made. We do it all the time with spare parts and a little idle time


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

It's no IDW...those were all cast basket prosound based subs.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks like an IDQ v.2 basket, IDMax cone and surround. Magnet is v.2 IDQ. At least it looks exactly like my IDQ v.2 (except it's green painted) from the bottom and an IDMax from the top.


----------

